# Me and Donor Pregnant



## Karen G (Dec 8, 2009)

I found out yesterday that me and the donor are both pregnant. 


I had 6 eggs and 3 fertilised and 2 put back and 


Donor had 6 eggs and 4 fertilised and 2 put back


I am over the moon for us both.


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow what a great story! Fab!


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Excellent news for both of you      gives me a bit of faith


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Great news!!!   

k


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

congratulations thats amazing news!!!


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

That's fabulous news, well done to both of you. x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

congrats thats a lovely positive story,

nic


----------



## broody23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats

xxx


----------



## Karen G (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words.


I had a early 7 week scan this morning and I am expecting TWINS


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

WOW thats great news CONGRATUALTIONS   


Carley XxX


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Karen congratulations, so happy for you. x


----------



## broody23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Double congrats, am so pleased to read such a lovely story

Broody xx


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

double congrats, and you give all us egg sharers hope so thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Congrats this has given me a postive outlook looking to share eggs due to funding


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Congratulations Karen


----------



## x roxy x (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow ... congrats ! Gives lots of hope


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Karen G said:


> I found out yesterday that me and the donor are both pregnant.
> 
> I had 6 eggs and 3 fertilised and 2 put back and
> 
> ...


This is brilliant - you must be so happy! xx


----------

